# Camera::w300 or T90??



## garfield_56 (Aug 31, 2009)

M goin to buy a new camera (after sooo long!!)...And finally zeroed in on 2 cams::
Sony Cybershot DSC-T90 & DSC-W300...

So which one wud be better?? Can anyone tell me the pros &cons of both??????

or if u can suggest any other cam, dat wud be gr8 too!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2009)

What is your budget?


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 31, 2009)

Dont buy sony cameras , get canon .


----------



## garfield_56 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> What is your budget?



about 10-15k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Tamoghno said:


> Dont buy sony cameras , get canon .



and wich model wud u suggest??? (why?)


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 1, 2009)

i have canon A720....its really feature packed, a very good cam....try looking at latest A series from canon....they r vry good at that range...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2009)

speedyguy said:


> i have canon A720....its really feature packed, a very good cam....try looking at latest A series from canon....they r vry good at that range...
> 
> Enjoy~!



Its discontinued.

I would suggest a Canon SX110 IS which packs in 9MP sensor along-with 10x optical zoom with optical image stabilization.


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 2, 2009)

sir i never sed to go n buy a720, i sed my exp is good so can think of canon cams...they come good...not sure if any A series is still alive....

btw, wat is d price of SX110..... n wat "was" the price of A720 in india(just for knowledge)...coz i got it from US @ $230...

ps: this thread title says T90 or W300....n v talkin abt sony n canon digis....m i mad or somthin wrong?


Enjoy~!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Canon SX110 IS will come at around Rs.15K


----------



## garfield_56 (Sep 2, 2009)

hmm...ya but i kind of had my heart set on sony w300...wat say bout this one/??

seems like most of u'll prefer canon over sony.....any particular reason???

@speedyguy......the thread is named that way bcuz i initially planned on buyin w300 or t90...but  asked 4 suggestions...and so we all shifted over to canon as a better option.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm suggesting the Canon SX110 IS coz I own the Canon SX100 IS & am delighted with its performance. The SX110 IS is an upgrade to it so it should perform brilliantly since SX100 IS is a brilliant camera.


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 2, 2009)

I've used canon sx100 is and older sony w series camera (w200 i think). Sony just cant match canon in quality . Sx100 is an great camera for its price and if you learn a little manual photography you do interesting things with this cam. 

T90 is all about fashion and isn't really about performence . It cannot be compared to sx100 because both have totally different target market. If you want a good lookin cam then very few camera can match it.

The reason i avoid sony cams are high price of memory stick(can be 3x costly) and video records in format that is not very compatible for editing.


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 3, 2009)

@garfield_56: k i got it.... well count my vote for canon aswell...i hv a720 though its closed but ts way better than equivalant sony in terms of price, features n quality... n canon digis video rec quality is also excellent.... n u get tons of feastures at very decent price tag...go for wat ppl r suiggesting here wit canon....

Enjoy~!


----------



## garfield_56 (Sep 22, 2009)

hi all!!!!

i finally bought cannon IXUS 100!!!!! 
just unpacked.....

will post the details after i explore it more!!!8)

a BIIG thank u to all of u who helped me choose!!


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 24, 2009)

good luck....dont worry....unpacking it wont explode!!!

Enjoy~!


----------



## garfield_56 (Nov 24, 2009)

was a lil busy..so cudn't post my review...but here it is:::::::::::::::::::::::


IXUS 100.....great looks (i've got the red one...) nd greater shots...
pics of people or individuals...my lazy dog or a flying bird...
took pics even of fast moving trains & cars on the road...it just never fails!!!!

battery life is awesome too....<<touch wood>>
and everyone who sees it cannot help but praise.....

its so light nd slim that now whenever i see my old cam (wich was a cybershot btw..) i find it bulky....

nd no i am not advertising or anything(....cannon isn't payin me yet ),..but its a gem...worth falling in love with!!!


----------

